# HELP! California PE Application - Reference not licensed in state or country where/when project was located



## ddcivilengr (Jul 30, 2017)

I finally heard back from California board today (FYI - the check got cashed 3/22, yes...over four months  &lt;_&lt; ). Looks like everything went through except for my references. It states that my references are not licensed in state where the project was located. My situation: I work in the nuclear industry as a civil engineer. It is not required to be licensed in the state where the plant is located to complete the design work, neither do I live in those states. Therefore, most of my co-workers have licenses from different states. It is possible (will a lot of work and money) for me to get references from the states that are California is requiring, but I am confused if I need to get 4 all new references (especially since my supervisor has an out-of-state license). And I am dealing with 2 different states that I have done work for. Do I get one from each state? Do I just need one reference from each one of the states? Does my supervisors count as 1 out of the 4 references? 

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated, as the board made clear that I am not allowed to call or email them upon receiving this bright pink rejection letter.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 31, 2017)

@CAPLS


----------



## CAPLS (Jul 31, 2017)

ddcivilengr said:


> I finally heard back from California board today (FYI - the check got cashed 3/22, yes...over four months  &lt;_&lt; ). Looks like everything went through except for my references. It states that my references are not licensed in state where the project was located. My situation: I work in the nuclear industry as a civil engineer. It is not required to be licensed in the state where the plant is located to complete the design work, neither do I live in those states. Therefore, most of my co-workers have licenses from different states. It is possible (will a lot of work and money) for me to get references from the states that are California is requiring, but I am confused if I need to get 4 all new references (especially since my supervisor has an out-of-state license). And I am dealing with 2 different states that I have done work for. Do I get one from each state? Do I just need one reference from each one of the states? Does my supervisors count as 1 out of the 4 references?
> 
> Any help on this would be greatly appreciated, as the board made clear that I am not allowed to call or email them upon receiving this bright pink rejection letter.


Email me your contact info so I can check into this.  [email protected]


----------



## CAPLS (Aug 1, 2017)

Just an FYI...California, like about 10 other states, is a discipline-specific state, which means PE's are licensed by discipline and not just generically like many other states.  Civil, Mechanical, and Electrical are the three engineering practice acts where California regulates both the practice and the use of the title.  Other PE titles (i.e., safety, corrosion, manufacturing, etc.) are considered "title acts" in California and the board only regulates the use the title, not the actual practice.

In this regard, when applicants gain their engineering experience to be considered for licensure in California, the experience must be applicable to the type of engineer license the applicant is applying for and in most cases, that experience must be gained under the supervision of an individual(s) that is licensed in that same discipline wherever the work is performed.  Recognizing that many states only issue a generic license, the California board is looking for references to at least be licensed where the experience was performed.  There are some minor variances to this requirement for title acts, but not for the three engineering practice acts in California.


----------

